# Yuck! I was walking around with dog poop on my pants!



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

*The most disgusting thing that ever happened to me while out with my dog was….*

I was out taking my dogs for their morning walk, which is a brisk 45 min to an hour walk. We were only about 10 minutes into the walk when my lab pooped and I have don't know exactly how this happened but I was carrying a grocery bag with an extra dog leash in it because I was going to stop at my moms house which is along the way and pick up her dog and take him walking with us-and I buy potty bags that come in a small roll for cleaning up the mess and I got one out and cleaned up the poop. I must have set my grocery bag down accidentally where the poop had been on the grass because when I got to my moms house and knocked on the door and happened to glance down-Yuck! There was poop smeared all over my pants and then I noticed there were also smears on the grocery bag. The poop must have somehow got on the grocery bag and then rubbed off on me as I was walking. How embarrassing to continue this walk with poop on my pants!!!!!

What's the most disgusting thing that has happened to you while exercising your dog?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Gross! LOL 
I was walking around one time and I could not, for the life of me, figure out where that horrid POOP smell was coming from. I looked at the bottom of my shoe (after forever) and there was a giant glomp of dookie hanging out on my shoe. Blech! 

I think the nastiest thing would have to be when we were bringing Aiden and Yoda home from Arkansas, Aiden got carsick and puked all down Yoda's back and on my feet! (They were in the floorboard of my seat - there was no room anywhere else). That was a looooong ride home.....


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Gross! LOL
> I was walking around one time and I could not, for the life of me, figure out where that horrid POOP smell was coming from. I looked at the bottom of my shoe (after forever) and there was a giant glomp of dookie hanging out on my shoe. Blech!
> 
> I think the nastiest thing would have to be when we were bringing Aiden and Yoda home from Arkansas, Aiden got carsick and puked all down Yoda's back and on my feet! (They were in the floorboard of my seat - there was no room anywhere else). That was a looooong ride home.....


That is really, really gross! That must have been fun to clean up.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I wasn't out exercising my dogs, but one Sunday AM I had them outside to potty and when I got to church, I had dog doo on my shoe! It got on the carpet! I moved away from it really quickly and stood a ways away and someone saw it and said "Oh, look what one of the kids dragged in!!" and they cleaned it up. I thought I was going to DIE :blush::blush: We were pretty new to the church and I wasn't going to raise my hand to claim ownership of that poop!!

Here a month or two ago, we picked up a little puppy from a gal who'd found it, and were still running errands so made a few more stops. My mom and dad were in the back seat and were holding and playing with the puppy (who'd been dumped so was traumatized a bit) and we stopped at a hardware store. Hubby and my dad went in, and Mom and I were still in the car. We started smelling poop so I said, I'll take the little guy out. I did so but he didn't "go" so I chalked it up to gas. 
Well I get back in the car and turn around and realize it's too late, the dog had already "gone" and it dropped onto the floor mat. 
But that wasn't the worst of it - the worst of it was, the poop was by where my dad was sitting and we realized he'd stomped on it while getting out of the car to go in the store. We had a good laugh imagining him walking around the store with poop on his shoe, tracking it all over the place! OOPS!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Well I wasn't out exercising my dogs, but one Sunday AM I had them outside to potty and when I got to church, I had dog doo on my shoe! It got on the carpet! I moved away from it really quickly and stood a ways away and someone saw it and said "Oh, look what one of the kids dragged in!!" and they cleaned it up. I thought I was going to DIE :blush::blush: We were pretty new to the church and I wasn't going to raise my hand to claim ownership of that poop!!
> 
> Here a month or two ago, we picked up a little puppy from a gal who'd found it, and were still running errands so made a few more stops. My mom and dad were in the back seat and were holding and playing with the puppy (who'd been dumped so was traumatized a bit) and we stopped at a hardware store. Hubby and my dad went in, and Mom and I were still in the car. We started smelling poop so I said, I'll take the little guy out. I did so but he didn't "go" so I chalked it up to gas.
> Well I get back in the car and turn around and realize it's too late, the dog had already "gone" and it dropped onto the floor mat.
> But that wasn't the worst of it - the worst of it was, the poop was by where my dad was sitting and we realized he'd stomped on it while getting out of the car to go in the store. We had a good laugh imagining him walking around the store with poop on his shoe, tracking it all over the place! OOPS!!


At church with dog poo-hope they didn't think that was what you were contributing to the money basket-lol. That is real embarrassing. 

When did your dad realize that he had dog poop on his shoe? I am starting to feel less embarrassed by my morning dog situation by reading this story.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We had a JRT that was more of my husband's dog. They were best buddies. At night, he slept next to hubby on the opposite side of me. One evening hubby got upset with the dog, I don't recall why, but they had a spat. 

Late that night I awoke to hubby shouting in the dark, "what the hec is this?" I sat up in bed and turned on the light on the ceiling fan. There was hubby holding a dog turd between his fingers. 

Apparently, the dog went UNDER the covers and pitched a tent and pooped against hubby's leg. The dog NEVER went in the house, much less under the covers in the bed. I've never had a dog that would go under covers to mess. I've never had a dog that messed on the bed. 

I laughed and laughed and laughed...hubby didn't...but I did.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Lilie said:


> We had a JRT that was more of my husband's dog. They were best buddies. At night, he slept next to hubby on the opposite side of me. One evening hubby got upset with the dog, I don't recall why, but they had a spat.
> 
> Late that night I awoke to hubby shouting in the dark, "what the hec is this?" I sat up in bed and turned on the light on the ceiling fan. There was hubby holding a dog turd between his fingers.
> 
> ...


Talk about retaliation. hahahaha, he sure showed him! I once had a cat that took a crap on my pillow next to my head while I slept. I don't recall having ticked her off, but you never know with cats!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> At church with dog poo-hope they didn't think that was what you were contributing to the money basket-lol. That is real embarrassing.
> 
> When did your dad realize that he had dog poop on his shoe? I am starting to feel less embarrassed by my morning dog situation by reading this story.


:laugh: Glad!!!
He didn't - we pointed it out to him when he came to get back in the car!!
We'd already cleaned off the floor mat so didn't want him to track it back in :laugh:


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Gross stories but they are giving me a laugh 
I was running across a field with Rio one day and somehow she crashed into the back of my legs sending me flying! Got up and checked her over as it was a pretty hard knock. Everyone was ok but I could smell rancid poop.. 
Took me a few min to realise I had fallan back into a big pile of poop and it was in my hair  Literally mushed into my long locks lol.. 
I had to walk home through the town past all the kids coming out of school with poop on my head.. Best day ever!


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I was walking my dog in the winter. I use the small grocery bags to pick up poop. She pooped, and I picked it up. I happened to get some snow with it in the bag. The heat of the poop melted the snow and turned the poop/snow into a warm slush. 

Little to my knowledge, the bag also had a hole in it. So this poop slush dripped all over my coat and pant leg.

Since it was cold out, I did not smell it at the time, so I went on my way, walking with poop all down my front :blush:.

I didn't notice until I got home and took off the coat what had happened.  YUK.

Now I double check the bags to make sure they don't have holes in them at least.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

dogless said:


> I was walking my dog in the winter. I use the small grocery bags to pick up poop. She pooped, and I picked it up. I happened to get some snow with it in the bag. The heat of the poop melted the snow and turned the poop/snow into a warm slush.
> 
> Little to my knowledge, the bag also had a hole in it. So this poop slush dripped all over my coat and pant leg.
> 
> ...


That is why I buy the poop bags but my hubby prefers the grocery bags so he uses them instead of the ones I buy-but I am so afraid that there is going to be a little hole that I don't see and a catastrophe would occur. I am not looking forward to the winter when the poop melts the snow a little and it is super disgusting to clean.



catz said:


> Gross stories but they are giving me a laugh
> I was running across a field with Rio one day and somehow she crashed into the back of my legs sending me flying! Got up and checked her over as it was a pretty hard knock. Everyone was ok but I could smell rancid poop..
> Took me a few min to realise I had fallan back into a big pile of poop and it was in my hair  Literally mushed into my long locks lol..
> I had to walk home through the town past all the kids coming out of school with poop on my head.. Best day ever!


OMGosh! Poop in your hair??? I may have cried-lol


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I was at the beach with Skylar when she was a puppy, went to clean up her poop but didn't know there was a huge hole in the bag until i went to pick it up... enough said.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

dogless said:


> I was walking my dog in the winter. I use the small grocery bags to pick up poop. She pooped, and I picked it up. I happened to get some snow with it in the bag. The heat of the poop melted the snow and turned the poop/snow into a warm slush.
> 
> Little to my knowledge, the bag also had a hole in it. So this poop slush dripped all over my coat and pant leg.
> 
> ...


This is why I spend the $'s and buy poop bags. Only had to happen once to me.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I was taking Sophie the Bi-Color long coat to walk the Columbia canal. I thought she had done her business but NOOOOOO she did one on the grass. The poop wouldn't go in the little poop bag they had there so I said some choice words and picked the poop up and put it in. The guard was falling over laughing. I used the hand sanitizer. 

I learned never to say that I won't step in a poop when scooping a large pen at Full Moon Farm. I learned to wear no boots that have grooves in the soles. I forgot about the ones I was weariing had grooves in the heels....and after I left and got part the way down the road on the highway and turned on the heat...... I found out..... what a wonderful smell I had to endure for 2 hours !! When I got home I had to use a screwdriver to get the poop out...... GAG !


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Catz=winner.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

catz said:


> Gross stories but they are giving me a laugh
> I was running across a field with Rio one day and somehow she crashed into the back of my legs sending me flying! Got up and checked her over as it was a pretty hard knock. Everyone was ok but I could smell rancid poop..
> Took me a few min to realise I had fallan back into a big pile of poop and it was in my hair  Literally mushed into my long locks lol..
> I had to walk home through the town past all the kids coming out of school with poop on my head.. Best day ever!


similar thing happened to me with my previous GSD- running in the yard playing- slipped in crap and skidded all through it- was not a fun experience! especially with 2 younger brothers laughing at me for ever!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I do have another disgusting story. I have a worm phobia, and when Brutus was a puppy (about 8 weeks old) I took him for a short walk around the block. The breeder had said that she had dewormed him, and I didn't realize that puppies needed to be dewormed more than once. Anyhow, he pooped in my neighbors yard and there was a disgusting worm in it! I stared and stared at it trying to get the courage to get the bag out and clean it. I finally did clean it up, but I about fainted.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOL love gross stories heehee

Once while raking, I had a huge pile of leaves and just bent down and scooped some up in my hands,,well yep grabbed dog poop !! EWWWW

Another one, I had scooped poop and went to fling it over the fence, a piece hit a branch and came flying back and hit me square in the chest..I about died LOL


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> LOL love gross stories heehee
> 
> Once while raking, I had a huge pile of leaves and just bent down and scooped some up in my hands,,well yep grabbed dog poop !! EWWWW
> 
> Another one, I had scooped poop and went to fling it over the fence, a piece hit a branch and came flying back and hit me square in the chest..I about died LOL


You are very lucky that it didn't hit you in the face when it bounced back-imagine that one. But you sure would have won the most disgusting award with that one.lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

laying in bed and wondering where the smell
was coming from. got up and turned on the light.
it was on my pillow.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> laying in bed and wondering where the smell
> was coming from. got up and turned on the light.
> it was on my pillow.


Was this your GS that did this? For your sake I hope that it was a smaller dog. Nothing like huge GSD poo on your pillow…..eeewww!


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

I should preface this by saying that both of our German Shepherds have pretty amazing control. They have a pretty great understanding of the "not in the house" rule.

Sort of.

Obviously when a dog is having gastric distress, it has very little control. When it has to go, it has to go RIGHT NOW!

Our first clue that Tsura wasn't feeling well was waking up in the middle of the night to *that* smell. You know the one. Tsura is on the bed, crammed between the two of us with her ears laid back, as if to assure us "I didn't mean it! I swear!"

Turn on the light and start to look around for the mess.

I didn't have to look far.

The poor pup didn't know what to do because she knows she's not supposed to go on the floor inside the house. So, panicked, she did the only thing that made sense in her puppy brain. She jumped up on the bed. Hey, it wasn't on the floor!

She immediately was embarrassed and belly-crawled up between us to say she's sorry. Unfortunately, she did this belly-crawl right through her own mess, smearing it all over the bed and herself.

This is not the gross part. Well, I mean it is, but it's not the end.

So Sam and I jump out of bed. Tsura now needs a bath and the bed needs to be cleaned. Good thing we have spare bedding.

I herd Tsura into the bathtub. She jumps right in. (Both dogs are excellent at baths -- I know they don't really like it much, but they cooperate, and I'll settle for that.)

The problem is, the she isn't done.

I start washing her down... when she starts throwing up. And as if waiting for its cue, her rear end lets loose again. And this scares Tsura so much that, yep, she starts peeing, too.

So there I am, elbows deep in scrubbing her down, and she's exploding from all three ends all over me and the bathtub.

And it doesn't help that I'm getting pretty nervous about what might have made her so sick.

I'm pretty impressed that I didn't get sick myself from all of this.

Oddly enough, by the next morning, she was fine. I was all prepared to take her into the vet, but she was completely back to normal. She must have eaten something that didn't agree with her and that triple-valve release must have cleared it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Zuiun said:


> I should preface this by saying that both of our German Shepherds have pretty amazing control. They have a pretty great understanding of the "not in the house" rule.
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> ...


I didn't see this till now. Wow! That is gross! I think you may win the gross award on this thread.


----------

